# Bona Allen western saddle - are these decent?



## beau159

I haven't gone to see the saddle in person yet, but it's a neat looking saddle. (I think)










I tried doing some Google-ing on Bona Allen saddles but didn't come up with much. 

They say the saddle is from the 1970's, they've had the stirrups twisted, and they want $550 for it. They're going to look for a serial number for me tonight, and I can try it on my horse if need be. 

I don't NEED another saddle but I have kinda been looking for a bargain to use for the local level showing that I do. I thought this one looked neat. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Saddlebag

The wide Cheyenne roll makes me think it might predate 1970. BA saddles were well made then, a reputable company that had been in business many years. Saddles back then were built to last 30 or more years. I suspect the tree is rawhide covered wood which would be great.


----------



## SouthernTrails

.

Some History Bona Allen Tannery Buford, Georgia

An old Catalog Bona Allen Catalog 64 on CD

They are good Saddles, but 550.00 seems a touch high of a price.


.


----------



## beau159

In the ad, they do say it has a wood tree. 

That was my thinking as well. Just a quick judgement on the pictures, it seems to look like one of those "good quality" saddles that were made back then. 

I thought $550 was a little high too, but of course I haven't seen it in person yet nor offered anything lower. (Provided it fits my horse.)


----------



## Saddlebag

If it's exposed wood, then no but it's probably wood with a rawhide cover. If you can see only the bottom edge of the tree you should see lacing and the rawhide will appear grayish. The ad may have said wood so interested people would know it's not Ralide.


----------



## beau159

Hmm, just heard back from the seller. Apparently they can't find a serial number on the saddle. 

Looking at the catalog that SouthernTrails listed, I feel like there probably should be a number somewhere on the saddle???


----------



## Saddlebag

At that time many had only a catalog number. The large makers would often offer a retailer a great price on a saddle with minor flaws, nothing that affected the use of the saddle. Instead of the maker's name the retailer would often put the name of his store on it, or nothing. Did the seller look up under the near side fender on the skirt. Sometimes the skirt has to be coaxed away from the tree to see if there are numbers there. I believe those saddles were from the late 50's to mid 60's.


----------



## JCnGrace

I have an old one with no makers mark or number on it. It's a good old saddle and I love it but is the 127-A model in the catalog Southern Trails posted.


----------

